# Hobie eVolve "it's here"



## CtDon (Apr 27, 2009)

Electric powered Hobie.

http://www.ultimatekayakfishing.com/for ... entry57725

I like it!!!

Don


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Actually it was "over there" first:

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=32409


----------



## mustrumr (Feb 27, 2009)

I like it - I just don't like the price. Rumoured to be around $2750 when it lands in OZ. Surely they can't be serious? That's as much as the kayak costs. If it were somewhere closer to $1000 I reckon they'd sell bucketloads, but at that price why not just buy a cheap tinny?

Cheers,


----------



## hobienewbie (Jun 2, 2009)

As soon as i saw it i wanted it..... But then i saw the price tag! considering you can get a similar powered electric motor for under $500 i think Darryl Kerigan said it best " Tell em they're dreamin!!!"


----------



## CtDon (Apr 27, 2009)

A little more info;

http://www.ultimatekayakfishing.com/for ... t3924.html

Don


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

Keep in mind with their price tag it is the BEST available.
well I would assume... quality wise.

And the price comes with everything including that little screen and lithium batteries. Lithium battery just for my laptop cost $150..


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

Wouldn't want my plastic yak to catch fire/melt while offshore no...
I would think that the actual number of such incidence's would be fairly small though, "everyone" has lithium batteries in their mobile phones and laptops.
Those few cases of burning/melting would be far less than many other things that could go wrong out there.
I'm sure a lead acid battery would have similar dangers regarding the acid they contain and the possibility of a defective battery leaking.


----------

